# Sunglasses (with better product support than Oakley)



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What do you guys wear?

After burning through 3 pairs of Oakley sunglasses my most recent pair had a arm effortlessly shear in half. They are 13 months old, one month out of warranty, I call to have an arm replaced and they don't sell replacement parts.

I don't mind buying replacement parts, I just want my damn sunglasses functional again. But no, can't get replacement parts I have to pay $40 send them in for a frame replacement to Montreal and wait 2-4 weeks. They can't send out an advanced replacement, can't send me a used arm, can't do sh!t all to repair my sunglasses.

Feels like my cordless Hilti drill all over again...can't get parts anymore they just want to replace the whole fvcking thing and charge you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> What do you guys wear?
> 
> After burning through 3 pairs of Oakley sunglasses my most recent pair had a arm effortlessly shear in half. They are 13 months old, one month out of warranty, I call to have an arm replaced and they don't sell replacement parts.
> 
> ...


Oakley customer service used to be top notch. But the last few years they have gone down hill fast. 

I needed a new frame on a 1 year old pair of hinders. Called Oakley 2months out of warranty and they said they don't have them models anymore. They said if I send them in they can try and locate a frame from a warehouse but no guarantee :blink: And of course with a fee. I just laughed that off and put up with the lenses keep falling out. Well I needed some new lenses for them and I was going past a Oakley store and thought I would grab sone from there. A woman come over and said did I want to look at the glasses as they were locked in the cases. I explained to her I just needed some lenses. I gave her my glasses and she said these ain't real Oakleys :blink: I was like yes they are and they cost me $180 from a authrerised Oakley dealer. She was the manager of the store and she said the models I have are not even a Oakley model either. But because they discontinued them I couldn't prove they were. Another woman come over and said that these models use the same lenses as so and so model. The manager said these lenses won't fit as these are not real oakleys. The younger woman said they will def fit and that the hinder models I had were only out for a short time and that's the reason no one knows about them. She went to get the lenses and the manager said I was only allowed to try the lenses if I bought them first. Even if they didn't fit I still had to buy them :blink: that's when I told her she can stick them lenses up her ass as I'm not buying something because you don't have a clue what your doing. 

I ended up finding a exact pair reduced in sunglass hut about 6 months later for $80 which was cheaper than the lenses. I companied to Oakley about that woman but they never replied to my email. I won't be buying Oakley again for anything.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Oakley customer service used to be top notch. But the last few years they have gone down hill fast.
> 
> I needed a new frame on a 1 year old pair of hinders. Called Oakley 2months out of warranty and they said they don't have them models anymore. They said if I send them in they can try and locate a frame from a warehouse but no guarantee :blink: And of course with a fee. I just laughed that off and put up with the lenses keep falling out. Well I needed some new lenses for them and I was going past a Oakley store and thought I would grab sone from there. A woman come over and said did I want to look at the glasses as they were locked in the cases. I explained to her I just needed some lenses. I gave her my glasses and she said these ain't real Oakleys :blink: I was like yes they are and they cost me $180 from a authrerised Oakley dealer. She was the manager of the store and she said the models I have are not even a Oakley model either. But because they discontinued them I couldn't prove they were. Another woman come over and said that these models use the same lenses as so and so model. The manager said these lenses won't fit as these are not real oakleys. The younger woman said they will def fit and that the hinder models I had were only out for a short time and that's the reason no one knows about them. She went to get the lenses and the manager said I was only allowed to try the lenses if I bought them first. Even if they didn't fit I still had to buy them :blink: that's when I told her she can stick them lenses up her ass as I'm not buying something because you don't have a clue what your doing.
> 
> I ended up finding a exact pair reduced in sunglass hut about 6 months later for $80 which was cheaper than the lenses. I companied to Oakley about that woman but they never replied to my email. I won't be buying Oakley again for anything.


A few years ago I called to purchase new noise pieces and they asked for my address and they were in my mailbox the next morning...that's the only reason I kept buying the save brand...what happened?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ive got news for you. Oakley, Sunglass Hut, and Lens Crafters are all owned by the same company, Luxotica. I wear oakley prescription. They are only one of two companies that can make a lens with a curvature for astigmatism. I have progresive lenses for reading. Maui Jims are the other company. Others can make lenses but they distort the vision. I paid 650.00 for my oakleys and bought two pair.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> A few years ago I called to purchase new noise pieces and they asked for my address and they were in my mailbox the next morning...that's the only reason I kept buying the save brand...what happened?


Oakleys main building is in my nieghborhood, Lake Forest CA, I went there to buy lenses and they just gave me new frames for free. He came out and said the frames had a scratch so we gave you new ones.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> A few years ago I called to purchase new noise pieces and they asked for my address and they were in my mailbox the next morning...that's the only reason I kept buying the save brand...what happened?


I know right. I remember when you could go into any shop that sold them. Get a prepaid box that you put them into. Send them off and 2-3 days later your glasses would be back looking like new with zero $ charges. That's why I always used them also. When your paying $150 for a pair of sun glasses you kind of expect service like that. Prob cost them no more than $5ea to make them also. 

I ain't bought clothing, sun glasses, ski goggles, snow boarding clothing, flip flops, luggage etc etc ever since that experience with that store. I prob used to do $1500 a year on their kit easy. Esp when I was windsurfing in England. Not anymore I don't lol


----------



## gear junkie (May 20, 2013)

Wiley X. Made for Special Forces, good enough for a jobsite.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maui Jim....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great glasses.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Sunglasses are a big deal here in Florida especially for us offshore fishing types. The best of the best are costa-del-mar with 580 lenses. The customer service used to be phenomenal and is now good but not as good. Lifetime warranty and costs $12 for shipping and handling for anything that breaks on them.

The reason I say there customer service isn't as good is because they used to replace the lense if it was shattered and now don't seem to or just didn't replace one pair of mine because I sent 3 pairs in at the same time and only one set wasn't covered:blink:.

They did however discontinue one model that I had and let me choose any model (even the more expensive) to replace them:thumbup:. I have one pair that I bought 5 or so years ago and send them in about every 18 months with no hassles for $12. Frames do break on occasion so having two pairs is nice so you have a backup when you have to send them off.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Costa del Mars for about the last 5 years, with the neck llanyard. I buy a new pair right before dove season every year, use the older pair when im banging nails.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't be the only one who gets the safety sunglasses from hd or Lowes for $20. Fairly rugged and I don't worry about breaking or someone stealing them. 

My optometrist says bring in the sunglasses and they will fit prescription lenses to the frames.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Wiley X. Made for Special Forces, good enough for a jobsite.


Had a pair of SG1 years ago and the fogged up like the Scottish Moore...terrible. I ended up throwing them in the garbage.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I have costa del mars but i try not and wear them on the job. I wear Oakley Gascans when i work because they exceed ANSI Z87.1 standards for impact and optical requirements.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I certainly like maui Jims home page! Yeow.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Gargoyles are the only non-prescription sunglasses I've ever bought for more than $50.00 that lasted for any length of time. They generally cost less than other so-called upscale brands and have a lifetime warranty against defects. My Oakley's had the same issue as the OP with one bow snapping off along with the frame hinge after about a year or two. My Bausch & Lomb glasses suffered a similar fate.

On the same note, my work conditions are almost always way too harsh to wear my decent glasses, so I wear the SAS black 5182 Stingers safety glasses. They are affordable and I find that they are the next best thing to wearing some nice sunglasses while on the job. I know they have probably saved my eyes from permanent damage more times that I could ever count.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I'm still using the tinted Uvex safety glasses that I got for free from a link posted here over a year ago.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The same day I bought mine I got my girlfriend a pair of Ralph Lauren glasses. Well the arm on hers broke a month ago...I called today and they are also made my luxottica.

They refuse to fix them but will give me 50 percent of a new pair...I told them they can fvck right off.

I just want 2 fvcking arms..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a few pairs of nike glasses from their outlet. Good quality and not bad safety glasses..


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Shooting glasses for work - different kinds. Fishing sunglasses for everything else.

You just have to know where your priorities are:whistling


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Wiley X. Made for Special Forces, good enough for a jobsite.


Every SF dude I know used Oakleys. Wiley X and ESS may be issued, but anyone spending their own cash isn't buying them.

Revision makes decent stuff for the price. Otherwise Oakley Gascans or Flak Jackets for work.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

You can buy some "Buy American" sunglasses. They are American made, OSHA approved and UV 400 rated.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I avoid buying expensive sunglasses and I'm a brand name/designer type guy when it comes to fashion. Every pair of sunglasses always seems to ruin on me so I buy them from either H&M or Wal-Mart. They have some good looking ones and they seem to last. I had one H&M pair for like 8 years before the frame cracked. My latest pair from Wal-Mart ruined like a few months ago, where the lense falls out. I had those for 2 years now. 20 bucks investment for the past 10 years I can't complain.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> I can't be the only one who gets the safety sunglasses from hd or Lowes for $20. Fairly rugged and I don't worry about breaking or someone stealing them.
> 
> My optometrist says bring in the sunglasses and they will fit prescription lenses to the frames.


I wear 10 dollar 3M sunglasses from HD. Im constantly misplacing them so I usually have 2 or 3 pairs floating around. I try to leave one pair in the van, one pair in the car... Still trying to find that third pair


----------



## gear junkie (May 20, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Had a pair of SG1 years ago and the fogged up like the Scottish Moore...terrible. I ended up throwing them in the garbage.


Oh yeah, you're right, these are bad. They have the foam that goes around your eye...terrible. Try the other ones. I use the Brick. http://www.wileyx.com/EcommSuite/Pr...esCode=559&ProductLine=462,BRICK&ItemCode=854


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am really hard on sun/safety glasses. My employees are too. I buy in bulk from safetyglassesusa.com. Generally I will spend about 7 bucks for some decent sun glasses. My favorites are Nemesis Rad Infinity. At this price, when they get scratched, I just grab another pair.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought a pair of Wiley X prescription sun glasses, I love them.

Check out http://www.rx-safety.com/store/index.php?cPath=90

They have the best prices I have found.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am with Kent and Warren...my sun glasses get dropped, lost, scratched...etc. I buy a few $5-10 pairs a year and don't worry about it. I would be paranoid about loosing an expensive pair.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wear Oakley's. I wear them every where. I have only had one pair somewhat break and that was my children's doing. I usually get new lenses once a year and new glasses every other year. Then I can rotate glasses. My current one's are the new Frog Skins, green arms, blue frames and emerald lenses. I have tried cheap glasses, Ray-Bans, spy's and keep coming back to Oakley's. mine say made in the usa on them.

Never lost one pair either.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Im here at their headquarters now. 



















One bad azz building


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Im here at their headquarters now.
> 
> One bad azz building


Lol that's cool. Guess that's where the budget for warranty coverage went into!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Costa del Mar...warranty and the best lenses you can get.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I wear whatever is the cheapest at the gas station at the time. I have a awful habbit of looseing them. Plus if i scratch or break them, who cares. 

For work i try and wear the tinted 3m glasses


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to be a cheap sunglasses guy but when glaucoma became a real concern I realized I needed to treat them like any expensive tool so I did what any normal carpenter would do... Drilled a hole in them and tied a loop knot on each end with some 80lbs flouro leader line to wear around my neck. Now I get made fun of by my family for always taking our pictures at night with glasses that double up as a necklace:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Im with Deckhead on that. I'm in the sun for 8 - 12 hours a day working I need the best glasses money can buy. If I scratch them or lose them I buy new ones they're that important to me. I always get bifocal progressives that are polarized with 2.50 magnification for reading or fine tuning with a chisel. I tried other brands but they just can't make a lens for astigmatism without making me feel drunk due to distortion. Oakley has a million dollar state of the art computerized equipment to curve lenses without distorting the view.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wiley X or clear shooting glasses for work, Oakley Flak jackets for driving and baseball.

I'm thinking of getting vented M frames for work.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> Well I certainly like maui Jims home page! Yeow.


Thanks a lot Kent, I just bought four pairs of sunglasses because of you


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I'm still using the tinted Uvex safety glasses that I got for free from a link posted here over a year ago.


me too :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Been wearing Maui Jims for 20 or so years....

Never neede any warranty....

Look in to the ocean around 6PM, not many glasses let you
look in to that laser white light and see the waves ripple....

Works the same on a river when running the jet boat....:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

griz said:


> Been wearing Maui Jims for 20 or so years....
> 
> Never neede any warranty....
> 
> ...


Glass lenses?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> I used to be a cheap sunglasses guy but when glaucoma became a real concern I realized I needed to treat them like any expensive tool so I did what any normal carpenter would do... Drilled a hole in them and tied a loop knot on each end with some 80lbs flouro leader line to wear around my neck. Now I get made fun of by my family for always taking our pictures at night with glasses that double up as a necklace:whistling


I know what you mean.....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Glass lenses?



Depends on the model.

My are Voyager....:thumbsup:

Been wearing the neck lanyard since 1970....:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I know what you mean.....


What is the string from? You drill a hole? Why not just get the ones with a "pull loop" for a lack of better term.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> What is the string from? You drill a hole? Why not just get the ones with a "pull loop" for a lack of better term.


It comes with it, and the holes. It does have a pull loop.


----------



## Cap'n Jim (Apr 17, 2013)

LL Bean. I originally bought these because they have the "cheaters" built in them and they're polarized. They're made by Ono's Trading Company. I'm on my third pair now. Both times the frames cracked. Sent them back to Bean and another set came, no questions asked.


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

Oakley m frames. I have 4 pairs. Never had an issue with them and replace the lense every year and a half. Pouring concrete and all, the lenses take a beating. Some safety guy told me once I couldn't wear them because they aren't safety glasses. I just laughed in the guys face and said should we hit them with something and see what happens.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just bought some Native's after stepping on my last pair of glasses. I asked the guy at REI what brand he recommended for good replacement plans, you could crush a pair of natives send them back with 30 bucks and you get a new pair. But them seem to be really durable, I love them.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Foster Grants from Walgreens :lol: $15

Did the Oakley thing years ago :no: Love 'em to death, but lost two of them. 

Of course now with the cheapies I don't seem to lose them!


----------



## daveo (Jan 21, 2012)

dickies glasses are 20 bucks a pair and lifetime warranty, i had a set break and they couriered me a new pair!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Every time I get a new pair, they get scratched within the first week. I buy several $10 safety sunglasses from amazon, and always have a spare. I haven't had oakleys since high school.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a pair of Ray Bans that I use for driving or whatever outside of work, before that I had Bolle and I liked them both.

I generally don't wear expensive sunglasses for work because I'll either break them, scratch them or loose them; but I did have some Smith Sliders a while back (those were pretty much garbage, the lenses kept falling out). For safety glasses I use Smith/Wesson.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

There simply is no denying that Oakleys are superior eyewear, but I wouldn't wear them to the site. There's just too much that can go wrong. On site, I wear standard shaded PPE eyewear. DeWalt makes a great pair for about $15. that were comfortable for me and lasted me for a relatively long time and IMO, were well worth the 15 bucks. 

That being said, the best runner up to Oakley is Tifosi which will give you about 90% of Oakley quality, but at about half the cost. I have all three: Oakleys, Tifosi and regular ol' PPE shades. The Oakleys are the best of the lot, but the Tifosis are a tight 2nd and _only _behind by a micron. They are THAT good. My pair of photochromatic Tifosis came out to about $60 or $70 and they are EXCELLENT.

Edit: 
WOW! They've dropped the prices on Tifosis and they have some models for around $30-$40. OP, you should DEFINITELY take a look at them. 

And...Gempler's has one of the best selections of all types of PPE eyewear: http://www.gemplers.com/safety-glasses&sortBy=list_price|1


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't believe Oakley's can hold a candle to costa's


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> I don't believe Oakley's can hold a candle to costa's


 
I think you have that backwards....


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

All i have is oakleys. I have the five in black, the gas can in black and i found a pair of oil rigs at the gas station parking lot that had a crack in the frame i super glued them and been wearing since. My gas cans haves a higher shatter ratin than my safety glasses. I just bought the gf a pair of berry colored darts for her bday and she is scared to let them out of the case. But til mine have issues im a fan. Ive been wearing them to work for 4 years straight now


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I like oakleys for fishing and outside stuff.. to expensive for work. I buy 5-10$ saftey sunglasses and throw them out when they start to scratch up.

If you want to stick with oakleys they
Have special issue glasses for military use and police work that carry a real impact rating.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still rocking my Polarized Ray Ban's from 5-6 years ago. Best 150 I've ever spent. My next pair will NOT be polarized however, it makes it a nightmare to see the tablet navigation, or trying to answer a blank phone while outside.
They both look like their turned off at full brightness. 










Wow they really look dirty in that pic.. I had a similar pair before these and they lasted about 5 or 6 too. They broke because I was too cheap to have them disassembled and cleaned. I tried it myself and broke the lens screw off flush with the frame. Never again. I really like the style too. I know they don't make these anymore though.
This is what my older ones looked like before I broke them.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I think you have that backwards....


I wore Oakleys for a while, but I dont like the design or the big O. 

My wifes cousin was with 7th Group for 8 years, and he definitely wore/wears Oakleys. In his pics from the wars I've seen he had Oakley saftey glasses with an elastic band around a hockey helmet.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I wore Oakleys for a while, but I dont like the design or the big O.
> 
> My wifes cousin was with 7th Group for 8 years, and he definitely wore/wears Oakleys. In his pics from the wars I've seen he had Oakley saftey glasses with an elastic band around a hockey helmet.


This is prob the helmet you're thinking of:

http://www.optactical.com/opfabaher.html

Is he fluent in Spanish by any chance?

My favorite sunglasses are the ones I'm wearing in my profile pic. Oakley Juliets with emerald lenses. They were the first birthday present from my wife when we started dating 8 years ago.


----------

